# nova leopard gecko genetics



## TWreptiles (Dec 21, 2011)

just wonderin bout novas because the genetics calculator says enigma x raptor makes 50% het raptor and 50% enigma het raptor but the ron tremper leopard gecko pro app says an enigma x raptor pairing will produce 25% novas so is raptor reccesive or what, im confused


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Raptor is recessive in that it`s a combination morph of Tremper Albino and eclipse (technically patty reverse stripe too but that`s by the by these days). The only way N Enigma X Raptor will produce Novas is IF the Enigma is het for both Tremper Albino and Eclipse. I don`t know what`s gone on with the calc, but it seems like either RT`s calcs are out of tune, or something`s not right with the calc data.

Nova`s are Enigma Tremper Albino Eclipse - 2 copies, from both parent, always needed to combine to produce a visual recessive, if one parent hasn`t got it to pass one, all the babies are heterozygous. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## TWreptiles (Dec 21, 2011)

thanks that helps a lot sorry for late reply i was on a school trip


----------

